# The Dare is OVER!!!!! Thank you for making it a success!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I dare each and every one of you to not post in the writer's cafe on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday of this coming week without first posting at least 4 messages elsewhere on KB (and Book Bazaar does NOT count). Stop hiding in your little enclave and let some of the other 20,000 KB members get to know you, and see your siglines.. you have them for advertising, but it does no good if you never let anyone but other authors see them.

---
Edit: ok.. I know it's not officially over until Australia catches up at the end of today.. But thanks anyway for all the fun!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

... you mean there are other places on here other than the bazaar and writer's cafe? Wow... I guess I never noticed because I have a life that doesn't give me enough time to juggle 37 boards at once


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ha! I just discovered there was a place called The Writer's Cafe. Got it backwards again


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

RonnellDPorter said:


> ... you mean there are other places on here other than the bazaar and writer's cafe? Wow... I guess I never noticed because I have a life that doesn't give me enough time to juggle 37 boards at once


And here I thought you wanted to sell books...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I do enjoy a dare  *winner of her own domain contest, here*    HA!

But that DANG dtp hasn't gotten my ebook fixed yet.  I made some updates to it and *poof* it's gone.  They say they're working on it, but as of now, still nothing.  So, I'd hate to catch someone's eye with my siggy and then have it lead them to a dead page   Not to say I wouldn't enjoy the conversation on other threads, because I'm sure I would - I just think that would reflect poorly on me at the moment...so I will accept your challenge, as soon as dtp gets my stuff straightened out!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Four posts? Yeesh. I duck my head into the Book Corner pretty often, though mostly end up wishing I had more to contribute there.

David Dalglish


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> And here I thought you wanted to sell books...


But I'd also like time to write them too  - as it is, the Writer's Cafe takes up a good chunk of time that I *should* spend writing. It's most definitely hurting my sales that I'm not floating to other places but I would go crazy trying to stay social in a plethora of boards AND find time to write.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Four posts? Yeesh. I duck my head into the Book Corner pretty often, though mostly end up wishing I had more to contribute there.
> 
> David Dalglish


Welcome someone new on the intro board. Help someone out who has a question. Post something funny or interesting on NQK, or just respond to someone else's comment. Post a photo from your back yard on the flower thread. Be sociable with the rest of us mortals.... we don't bite (except for scarlet)... and if we actually see some of you authors out in the light of day and get to know you, we'll be much more likely to buy your books.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder and kick in the patoot. You're absolutely right. The biggest potential audience for my work is.... ------------>>>>>>> out there somewhere. Just bit the bullet and posted on the photo board and will make a concerted effort to become involved in other boards too.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I dare each and every one of you to not post in the writer's cafe on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday of this coming week without first posting at least 4 messages elsewhere on KB (and Book Bazaar does NOT count). Stop hiding in your little enclave and let some of the other 20,000 KB members get to know you, and see your siglines.. you have them for advertising, but it does no good if you never let anyone but other authors see them.


That's a great dare! I'll do it. 

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand, Susan, but this may be a shock, or not believed at all: I'm not really here to sell books. I know! I honestly enjoy spending time here. I'll contribute whenever I feel like I have something worthwhile to say in any thread I come across. Generally I hang out in the big 3: Writer's Cafe, Book Bazaar, and Book Corner. I'll swing by the others occasionally, but between the stupid amount of sites I go to already, I'm worried about adding yet another board or two to my daily routine.

If KB is helping tremendously to sell my books, awesome! But I learn so much here, and have both helped other authors and had them help me. That's where I really place the value of this place to me. If I start 'forcing' myself into other places, other threads, other boards, it'll feel less like a good time and more like work or an obligation.

And really, I'm not scared of any of you reader types. Except Intinst.

David Dalglish


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. every dare has to have a reward.. so.. I will dare myself to actually write reviews for KB authors books I have read.. I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of about 20-30 KB books read..41 currently in my TBR list and 1 review written...

Not Quite Kindle & the Photo boards are the easiest to jump into without wings.. no need to OWN a Kindle to post in them...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Welcome someone new on the intro board. Help someone out who has a question. Post something funny or interesting on NQK, or just respond to someone else's comment. Post a photo from your back yard on the flower thread. Be sociable with the rest of us mortals.... we don't bite (except for scarlet)... and if we actually see some of you authors out in the light of day and get to know you, we'll be much more likely to buy your books.


I only bite people who deserve it or who ask me to bite them.



Half-Orc said:


> And really, I'm not scared of any of you reader types. Except Intinst.
> 
> David Dalglish


I'll have to work harder to scare you David....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that's the best way to get me out of the Writer's Cafe there, Scarlet  

"Come out into my world, Half-Orc! I'm far scarier on my home turf, muahhaha!"


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally, I'd bet we're all pretty scary


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> I'm not sure that's the best way to get me out of the Writer's Cafe there, Scarlet
> 
> "Come out into my world, Half-Orc! I'm far scarier on my home turf, muahhaha!"


I just don't think only instinst should be scary. Come into the flower a day thread or the photo effects thread, I'm nice there....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

RonnellDPorter said:


> But I'd also like time to write them too  - as it is, the Writer's Cafe takes up a good chunk of time that I *should* spend writing. It's most definitely hurting my sales that I'm not floating to other places but I would go crazy trying to stay social in a plethora of boards AND find time to write.


Well see that's where the dare comes in.. no posting in Writer's Cafe till you post elsewhere.. Say for every 100 people on KB who see your sigline, 1 looks because your cover grabbed their attention... that's still 200 looking & interested... surely out of that 200 more than 5 will buy the book? Is that worth your time for 1 week? I'm talking 12 whole posts outside of this safe haven, over 3 days.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I only bite people who deserve it or who ask me to bite them.


Oh, Scarlet.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Heck if you are worried about commenting.. don't.. go to the pictures & screensaver threads and post pictures, no words needed.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok.. every dare has to have a reward.. so.. I will dare myself to actually write reviews for KB authors books I have read.. I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of about 20-30 KB books read..41 currently in my TBR list and 1 review written...
> 
> Not Quite Kindle & the Photo boards are the easiest to jump into without wings.. no need to OWN a Kindle to post in them...


Reviews would be *awesome*. You know how to woo us writers!

Vicki


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh, Scarlet.


Yes Jeff? Have I ever bitten anyone that didn't deserve it?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I have gone, and like a ninja, struck three threads without warning. Huzzah!

David Dalglish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not much of a dare for me. I've been posting all over KB for over a year. Its more fun that way. However, since I maintain the Indie Spotlight, Extempore Thoughts, The Jargon thread and OEBD threads at 7:00 AM, I guess I must pass on the dare, as those threads are my morning routine.   It'll be good, however to see more authors on the real Kindleboards.

Ed Patterson

Post on the Dickens thread, which I started in the Book Corner.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Yes Jeff? Have I ever bitten anyone that didn't deserve it?


Cobbie.


Half-Orc said:


> I have gone, and like a ninja, struck three threads without warning. Huzzah!


I saw you out there in the real world. Scary.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> I have gone, and like a ninja, struck three threads without warning. Huzzah!
> 
> David Dalglish


He has, I checked


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If you saw me out in the real world, you wouldn't be scared at all. I'm a skinny, pasty white boy. I don't even think I can scare small children.

*edit*

What do you mean, you checked? Sheesh, I'm not lying here. I'm hurt, so hurt


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Not much of a dare for me. I've been posting all over KB for over a year. Its more fun that way. However, since I maintain the Indie Spotlight, Extempore Thoughts, The Jargon thread and OEBD threads at 7:00 AM, I guess I must pass on the dare, as those threads are my morning routine.  It'll be good, however to see more authors on the real Kindleboards.
> 
> Ed Patterson
> 
> Post on the Dickens thread, which I started in the Book Corner.


Yeah Ed, This was really more for those who rarely if ever post on the rest of the boards. Nothing shy about you hun.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, thank you for that challenge! I hadn't even realized there was a So You Think You Can Dance thread on the Kindleboards! I love that show!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> BTackitt,
> 
> I understand what you're saying, I really do. However, I do have a concern with your premise, and please don't take this as disrespectful - that's not my intention. I do post pretty regularly on the Book Corner, and occasionally on NQK, but only on threads I feel I have something to contribute to. I'm not saying us authors have nothing to contribute, but to say we 'have' to respond to/start 4 threads, it sort of feels like pandering. Like we would only be participating to gain reviews. I know that is not your intent, but that is kinda how I interpreted it. *ducks - please don't hurt me*


Like I said to Ed, this wasn't pointed directly at the ones already contributing even sparingly elsewhere, but at those who almost never post where anyone can see their siglines. 
Me? I am a visual shopper, if your book cover doesn't get in my face once in a while, I will not see it. I do not read many threads in the book bazaar.. well, heck not any in a LONG time... like since I won a signed copy of one of Archer's (CJ Marks) books. And I already owned all 3 in ebook form. 
I know there are others like me, you would not believe some of the PM's I have had tonight THANKING me for being a voice to those who have similar feelings as I do. We want to support you guys, but many are hesitant to barge into the "Writerr's Cafe" and say anything... Me? Like Ed, I'm not a very shy person... I have 3 teens, and spent 5 years teaching HS English & math...you have to have a sense of humor, and no shyness if you want to be successful in that environment.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> *edit*
> What do you mean, you checked? Sheesh, I'm not lying here. I'm hurt, so hurt


Pshhhh... I thought it was hilarious how very quickly you had already done your ninja posting.. and I wanted to see what you had said.. I am the curious sort..


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's okay. It's after midnight here on the East Coast - so it's MORNING.   And I just posted 10 posts in non-writer's cafe threads.   

Miss Chatty of the Red Boa


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Cobbie.


I only nip at her heels when she deserves it.

Back on topic. I think this idea is a good one, because I'm more likely to buy books from people who interact outside of the writer's cafe or book bazaar. Of course, many of you already do, but some of the new people need to realize that there is more to this forum then just trying to sell your books. Come and look at all our nice photos and post some yourself.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> the real Kindleboards.


<snicker> as opposed to... what?



scarlet said:


> Yes Jeff? Have I ever bitten anyone that didn't deserve it?





Jeff said:


> Cobbie.


No, no, that was just a gentle nip.



scarlet said:


> Back on topic. I think this idea is a good one, because I'm more likely to buy books from people who interact outside of the writer's cafe or book bazaar. Of course, *many of you already do,* but some of the new people need to realize that there is more to this forum then just trying to sell your books. Come and look at all our nice photos and post some yourself.


<bolding added by me>
Many authors already do, and if you're one of them, nobody's pushing for more. Unruffle your feathers.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Boy oh boy, this is the easiest dare on the planet.  Okay, sure I shall take your dare.  I'm quite certain you've never read my book so I suspect I'll be doing this without any hope of the reward of a review.

Dawn


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your feather boas.

Ecp


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Boy oh boy, this is the easiest dare on the planet. Okay, sure I shall take your dare. I'm quite certain you've never read my book so I suspect I'll be doing this without any hope of the reward of a review.
> Dawn


Actually I purchased it Aug 7th... I thought I had, so I clicked your link and yep.. Amazon message saying You already purchased this item on Aug 7th. So it's one of the TBR list, because, No, I have not read it YET.. but I read fast, so no worries.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and let me add this suggestion to the dare.  After you post in a thread, you might want to go back to it after a while and see if you have that strange thing known as "a response."


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I am willing to do it,but on the times I have gone to other threads I can't think of anything to say, and I already spend a huge amount of time on various threads. How are you going to keep track of this or will you just trust us, and does everyone get a review or only those who have been read already?

Do you expect me to take photographs? I really don't have time.

Ann


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Actually I purchased it Aug 7th... I thought I had, so I clicked your link and yep.. Amazon message saying You already purchased this item on Aug 7th. So it's one of the TBR list, because, No, I have not read it YET.. but I read fast, so no worries.


Really? Oh... ::blush:: okay. Well, it's 12:46 here and I've posted my 4 for Monday 

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I am willing to do it,but on the times I have gone to other threads I can't think of anything to say, and I already spend a huge amount of time on various threads. How are you going to keep track of this or will you just trust us, and does everyone get a review or only those who have been read already?
> 
> Do you expect me to take photographs? I really don't have time.
> 
> Ann


Ann, do you mean to tell me with all the possible threads, you can't find four to post in? Some suggestions, the good morning thread, the good night thread, the current snackage thread, what's for dinner? Or just go to the photo board or accessory board and comment on someone else's post. As a writer, I hope you can find the words.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and let me add this suggestion to the dare. After you post in a thread, you might want to go back to it after a while and see if you have that strange thing known as "a response."


I'm counting on that for future posts this week.

Dawn


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I will review what I have read, and what I read in the future, unless I totally dislike it, in which case the author may get a pm. And this is really just a way to get some of you more exposure... so if you are happy with what you are currently at, don't bother...I wasn't meaning I was going to review each and every book from every KB author who does this.. because some may do it without bothering to reply here. I will review ones I have read, or am going to read.. which is a pretty broad range actually, I will read almost everything... I mean.. I even read GRUBS... and I have serious issues with maggots & grubs.  Have not reviewed it yet.. but .. I will.

My biggest problem for MY portion of this... How many of the books I have read in the past 2 years have been from KB authors? I have no idea.. I am going to have to go through my 700+Amazon Kindle purchased list and cross reference anything I think MIGHT have come from a KB author. I never kept track of which books were from KB authors until this month's Book count thread.. and I am closing in on 300 books since last Oct.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. I dared the writers, and now in the Book Corner, I have dared the readers to join me in reviewing books from KB authors they have read.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32670.0.html


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm all over the place. I'm full of advice for choosing a Borsa Bella bag. I'm kidding, but I do try to get out of the Writer's Cafe rut.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I'm all over the place. I'm full of advice for choosing a Borsa Bella bag. I'm kidding, but I do try to get out of the Writer's Cafe rut.


Which is probably why Xantham Gumm is in my TBR. I saw it out and about showing off it's cover somewhere in a thread.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, BT!


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I post in the book corner quite often.  It's not as lively as I would want, though.  Of course I post when most everyone else is sleeping (I'm +8 hours here).


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and let me add this suggestion to the dare. After you post in a thread, you might want to go back to it after a while and see if you have that strange thing known as "a response."


I post regularly to other boards. Not in the same degree as in the Writer's Cafe, but I read in other forums and post where I think I have something to offer. And I always click on the 'Show new replies to your posts.' link.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah, I just posted on the other thread that I hadn't seen this one.  

I look at the photo threads (although I don't actually know how to add photos, again with the sounding stupid) and I lurk in lots of the big threads but I feel a bit awkward posting in the larger threads because they tend to be like long running conversations between old friends and it feels strange to butt in.  So maybe others might feel the same?

It is a good reminder of other boards though so I'm definitely going to try and get out of my comfort zone a bit and search by board or the check new replies to your posts thing.  I had a baby last month and went AWOL for a bit so I might have missed lots of interesting threads.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and let me add this suggestion to the dare. After you post in a thread, you might want to go back to it after a while and see if you have that strange thing known as "a response."


Or you could use the "Additional options" and have it send you an email when someone replies, and make yourself feel all popular for a second or 2...

I'm in btw, assuming I can find something to contribute to. I refuse to simply go out and spam.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Ah, I just posted on the other thread that I hadn't seen this one.
> 
> I look at the photo threads (although I don't actually know how to add photos, again with the sounding stupid)


Ha! You should have seen me almost weeping in frustration a couple of days ago as attempt after attempt to post a picture failed.

1. Your picture needs to be on the web somewhere with a web address such as: http://www.mypicturesite/mypicture.jpg.
2. When you open your post to reply, you'll see 'buttons' above the text field. Directly under the underline button (U) you'll se a button with a tiny little picture on it. if you hover the cursor over that button it'll say: 'Insert Image'. If you click on that you'll get {img}{/img} (where the curly brackets are square brackets). Simply put your url between those two and you'll have something like {img}http://www.mypicturesite/mypicture.jpg{/img} (again where the curly brackets are square brackets). Hit post, and you're picture will appear. It's easy one you know how.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Ha! You should have seen me almost weeping in frustration a couple of days ago as attempt after attempt to post a picture failed.
> 
> 1. Your picture needs to be on the web somewhere with a web address such as: http://www.mypicturesite/mypicture.jpg.
> 2. When you open your post to reply, you'll see 'buttons' above the text field. Directly under the underline button (U) you'll se a button with a tiny little picture on it. if you hover the cursor over that button it'll say: 'Insert Image'. If you click on that you'll get {img}{/img} (where the curly brackets are square brackets). Simply put your url between those two and you'll have something like {img}http://www.mypicturesite/mypicture.jpg{/img} (again where the curly brackets are square brackets). Hit post, and you're picture will appear. It's easy one you know how.


Aha! Thanks a million - just going to quickly test it out, nobody mind me LOL










It worked! Yay! Took me a few tries, told you I'm stupid!

Thanks again, you're a star.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I track every thread I post. I get about 75 emails a day from kb alone. I'm answering this from my Blackberry.

Ed Patterson


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I track every thread I post. I get about 75 emails a day from kb alone. I'm answering this from my Blackberry.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Show off...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK. I posted 8 or so posts in other corners of the KB. Now I'm going to crawl into my little Writer's Cafe niche and get comfortable, after I shove David Dalglish out, that is. He keeps trying to take my hidey hole when I'm not looking.

I told you, Oligart, find your own hiding place!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I quite often visit and post in the other threads, particularly not quite Kindle and Introductions and welcomes. But I love Writer's Cafe best.

Linda


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I lurk in lots of the big threads but I feel a bit awkward posting in the larger threads because they tend to be like long running conversations between old friends and it feels strange to butt in. So maybe others might feel the same?


I can absolutely understand this -- I felt the same way when I joined, at around 3000 members. Never fear, just jump right in, I promise you that people will be welcoming!

And congratulations on your new baby!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> OK. I posted 8 or so posts in other corners of the KB. Now I'm going to crawl into my little Writer's Cafe niche and get comfortable, after I shove David Dalglish out, that is. He keeps trying to take my hidey hole when I'm not looking.
> 
> I told you, Oligart, find your own hiding place!


But it's warm, and you have cable!!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I can absolutely understand this -- I felt the same way when I joined, at around 3000 members. Never fear, just jump right in, I promise you that people will be welcoming!
> 
> And congratulations on your new baby!!


I know, I really have to get over my anti-social tendencies. 

And thanks, I'm still at that smug/boasting/proud/show off/nobody on the planet has ever had a baby before stage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> ... you mean there are other places on here other than the bazaar and writer's cafe? Wow... I guess I never noticed because I have a life that doesn't give me enough time to juggle 37 boards at once


well said.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> And thanks, I'm still at that smug/boasting/proud/show off/nobody on the planet has ever had a baby before stage.


   Enjoy!! (Pictures?)


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Enjoy!! (Pictures?)


Here's a link to the picture I posted on my blog if you want to look at that - I still haven't sorted out the photos on my memory card properly, bad Mammy! I'm still trying to get a nice photo of all the kids together, any time I try at least one child moves out of the frame or makes a face at the last second. 

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-baby-girl-finally-arrived.html


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been meaning to hop over and take a look at the other boards.  I haven't even been able to keep up with WC lately! 

But I have 4 up, go me.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Here's a link to the picture I posted on my blog if you want to look at that - I still haven't sorted out the photos on my memory card properly, bad Mammy! I'm still trying to get a nice photo of all the kids together, any time I try at least one child moves out of the frame or makes a face at the last second.
> 
> http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-baby-girl-finally-arrived.html


Wow...5?!! We have 3 and they are a handful...I couldn't imagine 5. Congrats...she's cute


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Here's a link to the picture I posted on my blog if you want to look at that - I still haven't sorted out the photos on my memory card properly, bad Mammy! I'm still trying to get a nice photo of all the kids together, any time I try at least one child moves out of the frame or makes a face at the last second.
> 
> http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/07/my-baby-girl-finally-arrived.html


She looks like she's directing a symphony.... in her sleep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been reading this thread with interest and just thought I'd add my .02.  For me, I see a lot of authors spending a lot of time in the Writers' Cafe.  If all you want to do is hang out with other authors, that's fine.  It's great that you find KB a welcoming place to do that.  However, I also see authors who clearly want to sell books.  Or at least that's what I assume the celebrations upon selling x number of books are about, and many of the other threads that I read in the Writers' Cafe.  (Tempting to abbreviate that to WC but that means something else in many parts of the world.   )

I like to say that readers buy books when they browse, but they seek out books by authors they know.  And the way to let readers know you here is by posting throughout the boards.  It's not that difficult, really.    And doesn't take that long.  Easiest way--find one of the most active threads on the board and start there.

Good thread!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RonnellDPorter said:


> ... you mean there are other places on here other than the bazaar and writer's cafe? Wow... I guess I never noticed because I have a life that doesn't give me enough time to juggle 37 boards at once


Honestly, If you've got enough time in your life for 400+ posts here with the majority of them in the Writer's Cafe, then you've got time enough to make a few less here and a few more in other parts of the forum. But hey, that's just my opinion.

Personally, I'll buy books from an author I "know" from here on KB.. Someone I've interacted with on other threads, not just someone that goes into a thread and only talks about his books. I mean actually PARTICIPATING in the threads. Lets put it this way, I rarely come into the Writer's Cafe, so I'm not going to meet you unless you come out. I don't meet you, I'm not buying your book.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Personally, I'll buy books from an author I "know" from here on KB.. Someone I've interacted with on other threads, not just someone that goes into a thread and only talks about his books. I mean actually PARTICIPATING in the threads. Lets put it this way, I rarely come into the Writer's Cafe, so I'm not going to meet you unless you come out. I don't meet you, I'm not buying your book.


... and then she won't be able to recommend it to anyone else either.... _One _person enthusiastic about an author's posts or personality can probably result in half a dozen sales through recommendations, and so on.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> Wow...5?!! We have 3 and they are a handful...I couldn't imagine 5. Congrats...she's cute


Yeah, we're probably crazy! They all play together and they boys are going through a cute "helping" stage so it isn't as bad as people think. 



Susan in VA said:


> She looks like she's directing a symphony.... in her sleep.


She's still sleeping with her arms all over the place, must be having interesting dreams. 

Before I went wildly off-topic I was thinking how the Cafe is great for sharing experiences and getting tips/advice from writers. But it's always cool when readers come in and share their views on covers/pricing/etc. It's like having a ready-made focus group.  So, maybe if more of us venture out, more readers will venture in. We're all part of the same board, we can chit-chat anywhere really, it doesn't have to be readers or writers only.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> OK. I posted 8 or so posts in other corners of the KB. Now I'm going to crawl into my little Writer's Cafe niche and get comfortable, after I shove David Dalglish out, that is. He keeps trying to take my hidey hole when I'm not looking.
> 
> I told you, Oligart, find your own hiding place!


Place nice boys, or scarlet will come into your realms and wreak havoc!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Place nice boys, or scarlet will come into your realms and wreak havoc!


Maybe I'm just naive and unprepared for the total devastation, but I would love to see you do just that, Scarlet .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<gasp> Be careful what you wish for.

<takes cover>


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Maybe I'm just naive and unprepared for the total devastation, but I would love to see you do just that, Scarlet .


You do not want to go there. Trust me on this.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> But it's warm, and you have cable!!


Yeah, but the cable's not hooked to anything. It just goes into the wall and ends there.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Ah, I just posted on the other thread that I hadn't seen this one.
> 
> I look at the photo threads (although I don't actually know how to add photos, again with the sounding stupid) and I lurk in lots of the big threads but I feel a bit awkward posting in the larger threads because they tend to be like long running conversations between old friends and it feels strange to butt in. So maybe others might feel the same?
> 
> It is a good reminder of other boards though so I'm definitely going to try and get out of my comfort zone a bit and search by board or the check new replies to your posts thing. I had a baby last month and went AWOL for a bit so I might have missed lots of interesting threads.


Old friends become old friends only after time. We all started as newbies at one point, so just jump in, the waters fine. And I have plenty of shark repellent if other people start biting you.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*glances at Jeff and Susan*

Um, did I just do a big oopsie?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> *glances at Jeff and Susan*
> 
> Um, did I just do a big oopsie?


Let's just say that you don't want to make scarlet mad. She doesn't actually _need_ shark repellent, she just stares 'em down.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Maybe I'm just naive and unprepared for the total devastation, but I would love to see you do just that, Scarlet .


Oligart, Oligart, what hath thou done?

*shakes head sadly*


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*starts flipping through the phonebook looking for a good deal on coffins*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Maybe I'm just naive and unprepared for the total devastation, but I would love to see you do just that, Scarlet .


"Total destruction"? No dear, total destruction is not my aim. Then there would be no chance of more fun. I want you cowering in misery as I unleash.....


Spoiler



the Broadway showtunes!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah crap. I would like to formally apologize to the entire Writer's Cafe for what I appear to have unleashed.

*shudders*

David Dalglish


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Ah crap. I would like to formally apologize to the entire Writer's Cafe for what I appear to have unleashed.
> 
> *shudders*
> 
> David Dalglish


Hmm.... time to unleash


Spoiler



the Elvis impersonators


?

Actually, you guys get a bit of a break, I have to log off for a while.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> "Total destruction"? No dear, total destruction is not my aim. Then there would be no chance of more fun. I want you cowering in misery as I unleash.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Psssst, Orcster... here's a tip.... she can be appeased with chocolate....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hmm.... time to unleash
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


At least that would be appropriate today....


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

What if I like


Spoiler



Broadway Showtunes


?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

How about the entire score to "West Side Story?"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. Amazon says it'll be 48 hours before my reviews for Grubs & Dreoteth post. I have a couple of PMs to send out before reviewing some other books. I will probably post a couple more reviews today.. Oh and actually go read some too  .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> What if I like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Then I pull out


Spoiler



the country music


 or


Spoiler



the heavy metal


. Or if you really irk me....


Spoiler



RAP!


Susan in VA said:


> Psssst, Orcster... here's a tip.... she can be appeased with chocolate....


Be warned, she can only be appeased by GOOD chocolate. Vosges is the new favorite.



Harry Shannon said:


> How about the entire score to "West Side Story?"


Which version you want? Original Broadway cast, Movie, 2010 Broadway cast, or Dave Grusin's Jazz?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Then I pull out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Note to self: behave.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Which version you want? Original Broadway cast, Movie, 2010 Broadway cast, or Dave Grusin's Jazz?


Oh no. <<Hurries off to post in the song in my head thread.>> "Maria. Maria, Maria. Maria. Maria, Maria. Maria."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh no. <<Hurries off to post in the song in my head thread.>> "Maria. Maria, Maria. Maria. Maria, Maria. Maria."


A boy like that wants one thing only
And when he's done he'll leave you lonely.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the most "people" friendly forum on the Internet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

T.L. - 

Exactly.  Although I think the reasons are broader and less intense than that:  Readers want to talk to their favorite authors, but until you reach the status of "favorite author" you're in this tricky nowhereland.  Best practice is to enter discussions as a reader.  And you may not be the sort of person who speaks up a lot as a reader.  You may prefer to, well, READ.

I come here to the Writer's Cafe to learn.  I might get into schmoozing because I'm already here and I already know people, but that's not WHY I'm here.  I lurk in the other areas, and I post when something I want to comment on comes up.  I don't get into schmoozing.

But I have to admit I feel insulted when people push me to post elsewhere - especially in the context of promoting my books.  Hey, those areas are off limits to promotion, so what is it exactly you're pushing me to do?  And when it's presented as the equivalent of "eat your spinach" (as in "Post in other areas, it's good for your books") that just doesn't make it feel inviting at all.  It makes it feel like a duty, like I'm supposed to go out and entertain the troops.  (Which brings me back to the idea that I'm not supposed to promote my books there.)

It's true that some writers are reluctant to post elsewhere for various reasons, but I suspect that most of the READERS of these forums don't post much either.  Most people just lurk.  That's human nature.  

Writers are no different than the regular population - you just see more of them here, because there is a separate motivation to speak up here.  The reason they aren't posting in the regular forums may simply be that they aren't that talkative in normal situations.  While we all learn to force ourselves to speak (for the good of our books) that's not what you want in the forums, I think.

Camille


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Camile, the OP was trying to be helpful.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Yes, it absolutely is. I'm constantly amazed at how well this place flows. On so many forums, people seem to lose that social facade they feel like they have to have in the 'real' world, and act however they want to. KB participants still have varied and differing opinions, but there is an air of civility here that I really, really wish could spread throughout the Internet.


I very much agree. I like it here. And I think the big reason it is so civil is because the moderators do a fantastic job of stating the rules and guidelines and keeping things in check - and believe me, I've been on various forums where the moderation has been lax or non-existent and many participants end up leaving out of frustration. People are respectful here. It's a good place to be.

It's also a place where the barriers between readers and writers can dissolve. Mingling is good!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Camile, the OP was trying to be helpful.


I know that, as are the moderators when they push and push, but it might be more effective to find out what the problem actually is.

Camille


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a meet the author area, for BOOK KLUBS.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> I know that, as are the moderators when they push and push, but it might be more effective to find out what the problem actually is.
> 
> Camille


The "problem" is that some forum members feel that authors who spend all their time in the book bazaar and writer's cafe are unfriendly and not really interested in getting to know us and are only interested in selling their books. Now, you might feel that way, and you're entitled to disagree, but we are entitled to our feelings.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> I know that, as are the moderators when they push and push, but it might be more effective to find out what the problem actually is.


OK, I'll bite.... What actually is the problem?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I tell authors that we are not selling books. We are introducing ourselves and our ideas to the reading public - a union of imaginations. If you get to know me on Kindleboards, you might want to peek at my art. It's a two-way street. I share my knowledge of the net, the kindle, or books and literature, or yo-yos and Chinese words for Chips ahoy! cookies (which is _ch'u dui-dui_, BTW). You need to _give _ in a friendship, otherwise its just another place to post on the web. I also encourage authors to give themselves to each other, to support each other and use our gifts for things other than counting sales and rankings - OEBD, for example. We all must recognize Kindleboards importance in this place and time, and press that *donate * button at the bottom of the page. This is a space like no other.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

<< Would like to point out I am in no way shape or form a Mod... Just a concerned member of the KB. 
Many of our earliest (I refuse to say older) members were also authors, but by no means ALL of them were, and they participated all over.. and we got to know them, and we bought their books. Now, there's the Writer's Cafe, which I think is a great place for you all to talk shop, but the trade off is, newer authors to KB aren't participating as much, and we aren't seeing their names & books. I mean it says WRITER'S CAFE... Those of us who are non-writer's kinda feel outta place or presumptive if we dare enter these hallowed grounds.  (not MY personal opinion, but one that was shared with me via PM.) It's as if you all have formed a little Clique and visitors are not welcome very much. That may not be at all how you guys feel, but it is a perception some others of us have.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, come on it to The Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon, and contribute to the Extempore Thought for the Day, and by all means read the Snippets in the snippet challenge. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm stumped.  If you don't want to participate in the other parts of the board, then don't.  No pressure to do so other than a dare.  And it was just a plain-old-vanilla-type dare.  I mean, it wasn't like a double dog dare or anything.   

Seriously, though, do what feels right for you.  This is a great place with a lot to offer everyone.  As an author, I enjoy Writer's Cafe and learn a lot here from the other authors.  As a reader, I enjoy the rest of the board equally as well - some forums more than others, obviously.

And I would love it if more non-authors were regulars in the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And honestly, is it really THAT difficult to post 12 total extra posts for 1 week? I did not ask for it to continue beyond this week. Heck I bet that somewhere between 1/3 & 1/2 of my own posts are in the screensaver thread. I know I was a member for 6 months before my second post here, and then it took me months of posting in the Not Quite Kindle threads before I ventured out of there. (hey the recipe threads are wonderful! and don't even get me started on our 121+ page thread about TEA)

I don't want for ANYONE to feel forced or uncomfortable in doing this. Don't participate if you don't want to. If your book is on my reading list I will read it anyway, and review it. My personal part of the dare is for myself, to get ME out of MY comfort zone. It's not a You do this and I will do that bargain. it's 2 seperate dares..or 3 since I also dared readers...I want to see ALL KB members working together for the betterment of all. (is betterment a word?)


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Betterment is certainly a word.

But let's get back on topic.  You'd get a better response with a double dog dare.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I might have gotten some more favorable responses if I had dared people to walk outside


Spoiler



buck nakey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I think I might have gotten some more favorable responses if I had dared people to walk outside
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What do you mean you didn't get a good response? I went down there and made some posts, and I plan on doing so regularly. Thanks for the nudge, BTackitt.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I think I might have gotten some more favorable responses if I had dared people to walk outside
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nope. As with any idea, you would have some people who love, some people who hate it, and some people who hadn't thought about it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I think I might have gotten some more favorable responses if I had dared people to walk outside
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I see some authors coming out of their hiding spots and making an effort. I thought it was a good idea to nudge us reclusive authors. You might get a few who balk, but at least some will try to make more friends.

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> What do you mean you didn't get a good response? I went down there and made some posts, and I plan on doing so regularly. Thanks for the nudge, BTackitt.


Oh believe me I am thrilled to see anyone took me up on it.. I would have been happy if just a couple people did.. Instead more than a few did, AND this thread has gone over 5 pages of writers and readers talking WITH each other.. AND the 3 authors I PM'd about problems/mistakes in their books didn't bite my head off.. so I feel it's a win-win-win situation.. I just wish people didn't feel like they were being FORCED to.. I mean it was just a little dare, nothing life-threatening.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't you know that to some people EVERYTHING is life-threatening?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Betterment is certainly a word.
> 
> But let's get back on topic. You'd get a better response with a double dog dare.


I prefer Wintergreen, but . . .oh, yes back on topic.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to give it a shot. I do get into the book corner now and then, actually just posted there last night, but I would like to get in there more often. I think a lot of us (at least I know I am) have mild cases of introvertedness. (I know, I know... it's not a real word but it sounds cool, right?   )

I'm going to step outside my box tonight and do some mingling. Thanks.

J.M.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the sentiment is very simple:

Some KB Readers: "Hey you authors? Come out of your sandbox and play with us! We wanna hang out together! No? Fine, we DARE you to come out!"

Some KB Authors: "I barely have enough time to play in my sandbox, and people have been mean to me before when I do. Do I HAVE to come out there and play, or will you be mad at me if I don't?"

What do you think? Does this get close?

David Dalglish


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> My fear is that authors who choose to not participate are going to be penalized, that there will be an attitude toward them much as what has developed here - with those of us who disagree being labeled as difficult.


Some of us were just discussing how we might punish you _difficult_ types. Scarlet is in charge of punitive action.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Like I said, I don't care if you participate or not. That's up to you. the dare was a FUN way to invite you guys outta here and into the rest of the boards. Yes, we know you have the Book Bazaar for promoting.. but if you are out participating, you will have PASSIVE promotion going on.. you are doing NOTHING wrong in that case. *shrug* if you don't want to.. don't. I'm not gonna hold it against you, nor will any other sane (oh man, am I really using THAT word here on KB?? - Looks at the Davids, and Scarlet, and Betsy weilding her cattleprod...) member of the boards.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> BTackitt, Scarlet - Can you understand my perspective on this matter, though? Us authors have been told (as someone mentioned in the Book Corner dare thread) that we have certain areas where we are allowed to promote. Even though participating in discussions is not promoting (as long as we aren't spamming, which is blatantly disregarding the rules and decorum), based on past history from other situations, some of us may not feel safe or welcome posting on other forums. It isn't that we (I) want to cause problems, or that we (I) have to disagree simply to cause an argument. It isn't even because of treatment we've received from people on this board. I happen to have a dissenting opinion, based on experiences in my past, and feel like the dare is a little contradictory. I pointed that out, and now I feel a little like I'm being made the bad guy - or gal, in my case - for disagreeing. As I said, I understand what BTackitt was hoping to accomplish, and I can respect it. The way it was proposed? That's what I had the problem with.
> 
> My fear is that authors who choose to not participate are going to be penalized, that there will be an attitude toward them much as what has developed here - with those of us who disagree being labeled as difficult. Can we agree to disagree on that?


I fully understand your point of view, but basically, if you don't like the dare, don't participate. And the only penalty is that you will lose the ability to reach out to people who might buy your books. You're not being labelled as difficult, if you feel you are, sorry, it's just a continuation of the debate. We do tend to debate things into the ground on here.

For some of us, the forum is a place to connect with other kindle owners. If an owner is also an author, great. If an author isn't an owner, fine.

Think of it as a big cocktail party. If you stay in the corner and only talk to other authors you miss the oppurtunity to meet more people. And if the only thing you can talk about is your book, you run the risk of people tuning you out.

I'm sorry you had a problem with how BTackitt may have worded things, but may I suggest that most posts would be better read if you assume that the poster isn't posting in malice and is trying to help?

Edited to add: Jeff, you are becoming difficult, do I have deal with you again? And aren't you an author?
BTackitt- who you calling "sane"? Them's fighting words!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Which version you want? Original Broadway cast, Movie, 2010 Broadway cast, or Dave Grusin's Jazz?


Or my brother's 1973 Senior Class Play recording? 

Betsy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great dare.  I'll take it and try to succeed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Sounds like a great dare. I'll take it and try to succeed.


To quote one of my favorite green creatures:


Spoiler



It's not easy being green...

Bet you thought I was going for the Yoda do or do not quote!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or my brother's 1973 Senior Class Play recording?
> Betsy


Or the fifth graders at my sister's school.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Jeff, you are becoming difficult, do I have deal with you again? And aren't you an author?


Yes, no, maybe.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

scarlet said:


> The "problem" is that some forum members feel that authors who spend all their time in the book bazaar and writer's cafe are unfriendly and not really interested in getting to know us and are only interested in selling their books. Now, you might feel that way, and you're entitled to disagree, but we are entitled to our feelings.


Um, you don't get what I mean. The problem I'm referring to is what is the ACTUAL reason writers don't contribute more. If you don't know the reason for that, you are only going to make the problem of writer silence worse.

The truth is feel writers feel unwelcome there. To accuse writers of being unfriendly for not participating more when the writers have never told the readers to shut up and go away (but it happens all the time to writers) and THEN to say "hey get back here!" ... well, do you see why that might not work?

Maybe, instead of accusing writers of unfriendliness and neglect, and trying to coerce them into coming around, you should just plain INVITE them. Invite them to something specific.

Like: "Hey we're having a great discussion about how much we love/hate books with prologues, and we'd really like a writer's perspective over here." Or "We're talking about our favorite monster characters why don't you guys join in?"

But until you take the time to find out the real reason writers don't come around, then you're never going to think that maybe all you need is a welcome mat. (And you risk making people feel more and more and more unwelcome.)

Camille


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> The truth is feel writers feel unwelcome there. To accuse writers of being unfriendly for not participating more when the writers have never told the readers to shut up and go away (but it happens all the time to writers) and THEN to say "hey get back here!" ... well, do you see why that might not work?
> 
> Maybe, instead of accusing writers of unfriendliness and neglect, and trying to coerce them into coming around, you should just plain INVITE them. Invite them to something specific.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you feel this way, I have never seen a place on KB where we have said NO AUTHORS ALLOWED. Now, this is not to say that over on Boards NOT run by Harvey & our wonderful Mods here at KB things are not vastly different (and yes, I have seen the Amazon boards reactions to authors.. which Is why I quit going there 2 years ago.. those people are flat out RUDE), but if someone here on KB has made you feel that way, I am sure it was accidental and unintended.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And not to retract the dare for those who enjoyed that wording, but I made up an invitation for those that prefer a nicer way of saying it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> The truth is feel writers feel unwelcome there. To accuse writers of being unfriendly for not participating more when the writers have never told the readers to shut up and go away (but it happens all the time to writers) and THEN to say "hey get back here!" ... well, do you see why that might not work?


I was the 95th member to join Kindleboards and the first novelist. I post everywhere all the time and I've never once been told to shut up and go away.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I DO participate in other areas of KB pretty regularly, but I'm not participating in this dare and here's why. I read through the threads on the Book Corner and Let's Talk About Kindle every day, and if I see a thread that looks interesting I read it. If I have something to say on that subject, I do, but I'm not going to go searching around in those areas just looking for x number of places to say something, whether I really have anything to say or not. IMO that's exactly the kind of of thing that gets indie authors disliked on all these forums. I've just seen the revised "invitation," and yes, that's better, but I still think people should participate where they feel an interest, not just go looking for places to wave their flag.

For what it's worth, I have never been made to feel unwelcome in any area of KB.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well.. I was pretty early on here at KB.. but not as early as Jeff  I'm member #1050.. and I do have a pretty good memory which is why I cannot think of somewhere HERE where people have been told to shove off.. but...like I said.. I do understand where you guys are coming from if you are finding a haven here away from "those-other-not-to-be-mentioned-again-by-me-boards".


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was the 95th member to join Kindleboards and the first novelist. I post everywhere all the time and I've never once been told to shut up and go away.


Hmm, now why am I tempted to say "Shut up and go away" and then run away giggling?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SarahBarnard said:


> Hmm, now why am I tempted to say "Shut up and go away" and then run away giggling?


HeeHee.. That was my first thought too...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was the 95th member to join Kindleboards and the first novelist. I post everywhere all the time and I've never once been told to shut up and go away.


That's not true and you know it. It's just that the bodies of those that did were never found.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> AND the 3 authors I PM'd about problems/mistakes in their books didn't bite my head off..


Hmm, no pm here. So either you haven't read mine or there are no problems or mistakes.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess I'll shut up and go away. Scarlet! They're picking on me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. i have lost 2 messages to the void today.. how weird.. 

Sarah, I am reading The Portal Between today. It's taking me a tiny bit longer than usual because British English is just not my everyday vernacular. I know what everything means, but it takes me a split second longer to process sometimes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HHAHHAHAHAHHAH



scarlet said:


> Scarlet has asked me to ask you to continue picking on Jeff, as he deserves it.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok.. i have lost 2 messages to the void today.. how weird..
> 
> Sarah, I am reading The Portal Between today. It's taking me a tiny bit longer than usual because British English is just not my everyday vernacular. I know what everything means, but it takes me a split second longer to process sometimes.


Really? Oh wow. I was teasing..... Now I'm a little wired and worried you might not like it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Guess I'll shut up and go away. Scarlet! They're picking on me.


Wait. Everyone take a screenshot of this. You see what this is? This is Jeff telling _himself_ to shut up and go away. This is a historic first, for as he put it, prior to today _no one_ on the KB had ever told him to shut up and go away. Muhahahaah. Jeff cracked under the pressure.

*prepares to be another missing body*

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I only post when I have something to contribute...but I do post in other forum areas already. Not Quite Kindle and the Book Corner are occasionally invaded by the Archvillainess.  

(That's one body that'll NEVER be found!)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, as for the buck-naked thing, are we supposed to review that? Or just mention it on forums?





Spoiler



Ed, put down the feather boa! We've seen that stiletto dance! EEK!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> *prepares to be another missing body*


Scarlet has abandoned me so you're safe for the moment but don't mess around with Archer.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Scarlet has abandoned me so you're safe for the moment but don't mess around with Archer.


Archer loves me, as long as I don't mess with her precious horses or elves.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Give her an elf-cake and you are forgiven almost anything David.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I'm sorry you feel this way, I have never seen a place on KB where we have said NO AUTHORS ALLOWED. Now, this is not to say that over on Boards NOT run by Harvey & our wonderful Mods here at KB things are not vastly different (and yes, I have seen the Amazon boards reactions to authors.. which Is why I quit going there 2 years ago.. those people are flat out RUDE), but if someone here on KB has made you feel that way, I am sure it was accidental and unintended.


I didn't mean to jump on your dare. There's nothing wrong with it. And I apologize that it came across that way.

Let me explain this better - and please don't take it as criticism of anybody's specific behavior. The problem, for me, is the pattern:

I don't have a problem with people actually saying "shut up and go away" when someone spams the group, and I don't have a problem with people being rude when they think someone has stepped over the line (even if they hadn't meant to). We need those rules to keep the place from being overrun with promotional material. Nobody in this group has been rude to me, but the rules are firm and they are there. And I feel responsible to keep them. Every writer must feel a little inhibited as to what they can say. And that's a good thing.

What I do have a problem with is that, given that we NEED those limitations, that authors then get caught in the Catch-22 of being considered unfriendly. As long as they aren't rude, what business is it of anybody's whether they want to post or not? Why should such people be judged?

I participate about like Ellen does. But every time I hear anyone talk about what other people should do socially, it makes me cringe and it's a big disincentive for me to take part. I have to admit, I enjoy it over on the Amazon boards more, because people are very straight forward. Nobody assumes you're "unfriendly" just because you tend to keep your mouth shut, nor do they criticize you for it, for goodness sakes.

This isn't meant to be a criticism of your dare. If it's fun, do it. And thanks for the invitation.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would LOVE to see more authors venture out and PARTICIPATE in the other parts of the board. There's got to be subjects out there that you'd want to participate in. We have threads for just about everything. REALLY! Tea, coffee makers, Kitchen aide mixers, Kindle covers, iPhones, apps, rice cookers, Hugh Jackman, Fossil purses, favorite TV shows, walking club, ikea chairs, and on and on... 

Whoever it was that likened this to being at a cocktail party and staying in one corner talking to friends and not mingling and making new friends was dead on. There are people here on KB (like me) that would be more willing to buy your books if they felt like they knew you and were buying a friend's book. You can't meet new people if you don't go out and participate in the other parts of the board. There's a difference between participating and promoting your book though. If you find a way to work your book into every post you make in the "tea thread" that's promoting... But if you're there to talk about how the oolong tastes like feet, that's participating.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would LOVE to see more authors venture out and PARTICIPATE in the other parts of the board. There's got to be subjects out there that you'd want to participate in. We have threads for just about everything. REALLY! Tea, coffee makers, Kitchen aide mixers, Kindle covers, iPhones, apps, rice cookers, Hugh Jackman, Fossil purses, favorite TV shows, walking club, ikea chairs, and on and on...
> 
> Whoever it was that likened this to being at a cocktail party and staying in one corner talking to friends and not mingling and making new friends was dead on. There are people here on KB (like me) that would be more willing to buy your books if they felt like they knew you and were buying a friend's book. You can't meet new people if you don't go out and participate in the other parts of the board. There's a difference between participating and promoting your book though. If you find a way to work your book into every post you make in the "tea thread" that's promoting... But if you're there to talk about how the oolong tastes like feet, that's participating.


I didn't see a thread devoted to rice cookers! Where is the thread devoted to rice cookers?

Camille


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> I didn't see a thread devoted to rice cookers! Where is the thread devoted to rice cookers?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7743.0.html

also...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22775.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19555.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31328.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> I didn't see a thread devoted to rice cookers! Where is the thread devoted to rice cookers?
> 
> Camille


Only on KindleBoards will you find a 45 PAGE thread devoted to rice makers...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7743.0


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Only on KindleBoards will you find a 45 PAGE thread devoted to rice makers...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7743.0


And one for Waffle recipes (I was on that one and got many great ideas).

Ed Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> To heck with rice makers, point me to Hugh Jackman!


26 pages of Hugh!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7114.0.html

(these threads have staying power and deserve to be bumped!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And one for Waffle recipes (I was on that one and got many great ideas).
> 
> Ed Patterson


I didn't find the waffle recipe thread, but doing a search of waffle brought up the food quirks thread (Of course it was my post that was hit)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28687.0.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Joined it. The heck with the waffles when one can have Hugh. 

Ed Patterson
BTW, there are more than one waffle thread here - just tune in any discussion on pricing.   Waffle! Waffle! Waffle!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And not to retract the dare for those who enjoyed that wording, but I made up an invitation for those that prefer a nicer way of saying it.


All of the sudden I feel warm and fuzzy. 

Thanks B!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Only on KindleBoards will you find a 45 PAGE thread devoted to rice makers...
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=7743.0




This is exactly the kind of thing that would lure ME out of any corner. I don't think I noticed the "Not Quite Kindle" - or at least not what it was about - before. You can be sure I'll be lurking there more.

Camille


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay, Camille!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

daringnovelist said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing that would lure ME out of any corner. I don't think I noticed the "Not Quite Kindle" - or at least not what it was about - before. You can be sure I'll be lurking there more.
> 
> Camille


YAY! That's what I was hoping for. You'll find posts that cover just about ANYTHING there. (We seem to have an affinity for kitchen appliances though)


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> YAY! That's what I was hoping for. You'll find posts that cover just about ANYTHING there. (We seem to have an affinity for kitchen appliances though)


I am a foodie. That leaves me to be something of an appliance snob (Cuisinart schmeesinart - I use a cleaver dangit!) but I'm sure I'll fit in.

Camille


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't suppose there's a slow cooker recipe thread?  Not sure if they are known as crockpots or pressure cookers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And FOOD.... Shredded beef/pork/chicken recipes, slowcooker recipes, soup recipes...


And after the day I have had here w/ grandma.. I am about to go down there and start a weird/funny relatives thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

farrellclaire said:


> Don't suppose there's a slow cooker recipe thread? Not sure if they are known as crockpots or pressure cookers.


Yes. . .there is. . . . . I'll go look but I bet someone else finds it before me. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Don't suppose there's a slow cooker recipe thread? Not sure if they are known as crockpots or pressure cookers.


Rice cooker! There are so many great recipes, and practically none of them have anything to do with rice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Found some slow cooker/crockpot/pressure cooker threads:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19582.msg370758.html#msg370758

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17936.msg341308.html#msg341308

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16647.msg319264.html#msg319264


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> 26 pages of Hugh!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7114.0.html
> 
> (these threads have staying power and deserve to be bumped!)


I love the Hugh Jackman thread! I saw it last time it got bumped. Oooh, nice photos there.

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Found some slow cooker/crockpot/pressure cooker threads:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19582.msg370758.html#msg370758
> 
> ...


Thanks a million - it's almost that time of year for us again so I'm trying to make a meal planner of sorts and need some inspiration.



foreverjuly said:


> Rice cooker! There are so many great recipes, and practically none of them have anything to do with rice.


I don't own a rice cooker so never thought to check there, thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We also have the scoop on vacuums, and gosh everything except maybe porta-pottys. (I'm not scooping those.)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Monday's portion of the dare completed. _*HAH!*_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like lots of you are finding Threads Of Interest after all.  

(It baffles me how anyone could not realize that NQK was there. Some days it's the _only_ place I see. And I'm glad it will have some new posters soon!)

Just one thing..... I've come across several author-posts that were pretty much just _counting_, as in "This is my second post outside the Cafe!".... the first time I thought it was supposed to be funny, but some of them sound not so much funny as petulant and I'm-making-a-point peevish. Folks, that was NOT the idea. Nobody's forcing you, ok? If you don't wanna play, then don't force it. You won't like doing it, and nobody wants to read something that sounds like petulant teenagers. Just lighten up, poke around a bit -- if you don't find a topic that genuinely interests you_ somewhere_ on KB, and your interests are so obscure that they've never been mentioned here, then start a new topic and tell us what they are!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> We also have the scoop on vacuums, and gosh everything except maybe porta-pottys. (I'm not scooping those.)


 I regret to say I do clean a potty every week day. Can't you understand why I'm so keen to sell!

Ann


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I regret to say I do clean a potty every week day. Can't you understand why I'm so keen to sell!
> Ann


I am happy to say I have a DH who is a retired Marine, he cleans house WAY better than I ever could.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay -- we gots authors finding Rice Cooker threads, slow cooker threads, food threads, did any of you all find that we actually have a KB Cookbook -- Thanks to the efforts of one carrying the moniker of Shizu? Look around there be music threads, TV threads, fashion threads, I suspect with Betsy around there's even been a thread thread! 

Authors, do not be afraid -- we be readers -- we like to read -- you be writers -- you like to write -- seems like a match made in heaven to me!!

I will admit that since I got my Kindle my reading habits have changed quite a bit -- you see, I've been exposed to Indies {oh MY!} and I've found a great many of you out there write some damn fine books. Problem is sometimes they can be really hard to find.... KB is a wonderful place to hang around -- a very diverse and very civil and very fun place -- and sig lines with your books in them are probably some of the best free advertising you'll ever get. And No, we don't consider you making a post with a book in your sig line to be out here "Hawking your wares" (sorry Steven! )

Seriously though -- when I'm looking for new stuff to read I'll occasionally drop in on some of the writer's boards/threads and look around but more often than not I'll take a good look at those posting in the threads I routinely wander around in and I usually find something good to read. 
Yeah some of you don't write things particularly suited to my tastes -- cool, but you know what, my DW has a Kindle, as does my FIL, and a couple ladies who work with DW and a dear friend of ours and my dental hygienist and my dentist's wife and the list is growing. And, I'm not sure any of them play around on KB -- but they do get recommendations from me based upon what I see here and what _they_ like to read...

*BT thanks for starting this* -- I've seen new authors roaming around (who've been on KB for quirte a while) that I've not run across before -- so it is working. And Yeah, I do write reviews -- probably not near as many as I should but I'll see what I can do about fixing that!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Threads like this are why I love coming to KB.  I love word play, sarcasm, wry/dry wit, and even long discussions about what was REALLY meant by a statement.  Finding them in a place with smarter-than-average (or at least wordier-than-average, lol) people is one of the highlights of my summer.

  Thanks!

And just in this thread I've seen 3 books and downloaded two samples and one book.  Failing Test will be the first one I'll read (when I'm done with my current book), just because I was kinda average in school and would have loved to have had some "gift".  Of course, the gift might be absolutely terrifying but it'll be a good read at any rate.    I love that when I find books on here I have no idea, sometimes, what genre they are so I'll try a lot more different things.  I'll post reviews when I'm done.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I took the dare!
Actually it was quite informative because I'm hinting like crazy (unsubtle statements like -there's a new version of kindle out now that's smaller and really a good price) for K3 as a gift.
It was good to read about the light, covers, etc. so I'll be prepared to know what to get for accessories.
Delyse


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Claire, butt in all you want. That's how I met Scarlet and Susan and Scarlet and I have been gently nipping as each other's heels ever since. Luckily, I have Susan and Jeff for backup. Congratulations on your new baby&#8230;beautiful family.
> 
> In case you hadn't noticed, the wonderful interaction here is exactly the point of this thread. For all of you willing to test the waters - see you around the boards.


Thanks Cobbie. 

This thread really worked, yesterday I couldn't keep up with all the new posts. And yeah, it's led to discussion but lots of warm & fuzzies too. All good. Hope it lasts.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would LOVE to see more authors venture out and PARTICIPATE in the other parts of the board. There's got to be subjects out there that you'd want to participate in. We have threads for just about everything. REALLY! Tea, coffee makers, Kitchen aide mixers, Kindle covers, iPhones, apps, rice cookers, Hugh Jackman, Fossil purses, favorite TV shows, walking club, ikea chairs, and on and on...


Coffee makers? How about COFFEE? I love coffee!

*runs away to search*


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, there's a coffee thread but I stayed away because of the smell.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Okay -- we gots authors finding Rice Cooker threads, slow cooker threads, food threads, did any of you all find that we actually have a KB Cookbook -- Thanks to the efforts of one carrying the moniker of Shizu? Look around there be music threads, TV threads, fashion threads, I suspect with Betsy around there's even been a thread thread!
> 
> Authors, do not be afraid -- we be readers -- we like to read -- you be writers -- you like to write -- seems like a match made in heaven to me!!
> 
> ...


And this is exactly why I started the thread.. I envision readers and writers as right and left hands.. put 'em together, and interlace the fingers and magical things happen.... Ok.. I suck at analogies, but someone will get what I mean.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

But, but, but, if our hands are joined then we can't hold our kindles as well as our mugs of tea/coffee/beverage of choice, and type forum posts at the same time.....


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> Yeah, there's a coffee thread but I stayed away because of the smell.....


 

Sarah! It's my addiction, it's legal and it goes splendidly with dark chocolate truffles. I heart coffee. Are you perchance a tea fan?


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I am, and I was teasing. When I was pregnant 10 years ago I developed an aversion to the smell of coffee. I'm ok with instant now but still can't stomach the proper stuff. 

I'll join you with the dark chocolate though, truffles or not!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah, I see, a pregnancy-induced thing. I couldn't bear the smell of oil and vinegar salad dressing for years after my first pregnancy, but gradually I did get over it. I feel grateful that my love of coffee is unimpaired!

And I get plenty of teasing from my brother, who at 50 still calls my beloved beverage "bean juice." I'm used to harassment!


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Cobbie for buying the book and wishing me luck getting the K3 as a gift.
If the hints don't work I'm just going to have to buy it for myself!
Delyse


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure why it took me so long to open this thread and read it, but it's a really great idea.  I just posted a few messages around the board.

And I think it's hilarious that everyone gives Scarlet a hard time for biting people, being scary, etc -- when she was one of the first and nicest people that I met on these boards!!  (Buttering me up for the kill, Scarlet?  )

Thanks again for the suggestion.

John


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

12:45 and my posts for Weds are completed.  Really looking forward to that review... I think  

Dawn


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> Yeah, there's a coffee thread but I stayed away because of the smell.....


Know what you mean. I just can't stand the smell (or taste) of coffee. Is there an 'I hate coffee' thread about? I'll gladly post on that. There's a great site on the web: http://www.ihatecilantro.com that I'm a fan of. A similar one for coffee would be great!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow - just read through this entire thread [first time I'd seen it] and wow  
As a slightly [make that very] introverted writer type creature I have pretty much limited myself to the Writer's Cafe, it's a warm, fuzzy place [not to mention hysterical] to spend time.

I can honestly say that while I've ventured, very, very occasionally into the other forums I do pretty much like it here mostly because I'm interacting with great writers - always been a dream of mine to talk to other authors 
but to go out and talk to readers  Whoa that felt kind of scary for me, however, then I remembered that I'm a reader too, I love books so BT I'll be taking up your dare - as best as possible from Down Under where you guys are constantly out of my time zone  but if all the forums here at KB are like this one then I guess I'd be crazy not to go and mix more with the other 'cocktail party' guests.

Thanks for the challenge now I shall go exploring..... wish me luck

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Trace, c'mon in and look around... we're warm and fuzzy in other places than the Cafe too.

Okay, that really doesn't sound right.

Um... we're _friendly._ There, that's better.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Heck go post in the HUGH, HUGH, HUGH thread. he's from down under too. (and pretty darn nice to look at too) 
Do you like tea? or coffee? have any stories about kids or relatives? how about strange things your parents told you? or find some of the food threads (search for recipes) and collect from or add to them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Or the really easy ones, perfect for shy people:  What's for Dinner, Current Snackage, Current Jamz...  but yeah, ogling Hugh is a good place to start.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Hi Trace, c'mon in and look around... we're warm and fuzzy in other places than the Cafe too.
> 
> Okay, that really doesn't sound right.
> 
> Um... we're _friendly._ There, that's better.


Well I've so far checked out some threads about books I've been reading... that's a start 
But seriously I hadn't realised how much more to KB there really is beyond the Cafe and the Bazaar.... tragic but now I'm on serious exploration mode.
Thanks again for the challenge BT
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Know what you mean. I just can't stand the smell (or taste) of coffee. Is there an 'I hate coffee' thread about? I'll gladly post on that. There's a great site on the web: http://www.ihatecilantro.com that I'm a fan of. A similar one for coffee would be great!


Start one!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, and the easiest ones of all to add to? 
Happy Birthday thread - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1141.msg589311.html#new
Infinity game- Word association (perfect for writers) - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10764.27100.html


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I dare each and every one of you to not post in the writer's cafe on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday of this coming week without first posting at least 4 messages elsewhere on KB (and Book Bazaar does NOT count). Stop hiding in your little enclave and let some of the other 20,000 KB members get to know you, and see your siglines.. you have them for advertising, but it does no good if you never let anyone but other authors see them.


Awesome idea!


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Okay, that makes us even....I'm intimidated by writers.


Eh? Why? We're human, um, well, most of us anyway...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SarahBarnard said:


> Eh? Why? We're human, um, well, most of us anyway...


<eyeballs the Half-orc>

OK.. Just as an FYI I posted the following on my FB page... I only have about 60 friends on there though, but it's a little exposure...



> Here's what I'm reading... Indie Authors
> 1. By Any Other Name -  Mary Janice Davidson
> 2. Not What She Seems - Victorine E. Lieske
> 3. On Falcon's Wings - Lisa J. Yarde
> ...


It covers most of the indies I have read in the last 2 months.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> <eyeballs the Half-orc>


It's alright. Even my friends wonder if I'm actually human.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

And if you care to take a dare, I'll make a bet with you. I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul, I think I'm better than you.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the push. I'm actually really enjoying myself out there. Lots of good threads on oodles of topics. Apparently, I can be chatty!

And, really, once I remembered that I love to _read _books, not just write them, well, finding conversations to join was easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the FB exposure!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Okay, that makes us even....I'm intimidated by writers.


I thought you were only intimidated by me. Don't worry cobbie, Susan and I will protect you. And Jeff's a writer, and he's on your side.



foreverjuly said:


> And if you care to take a dare, I'll make a bet with you. I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul, I think I'm better than you.


A Charlie Daniels fan! My kind of person!


Spoiler



I've always wanted someone to use that song in a Star Trek novel dedicated to Dr. McCoy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I _am_ intimidated by you....and writers. Just because I love to read does not make me knowledgeable about great literature. Baring my soul here, I read mind candy, nothing deep unless you call some bestsellers deep. Half the time I don't know what you people are even talking about. _That's_ why I'm intimidated by writers and why Google is my best friend.
> 
> My fear of you is a whole other story.


ah, but you are willing to learn, so no reason to be intimidated. trust me, I don't know as much as people think I do...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> I _am_ intimidated by you....and writers. Just because I love to read does not make me knowledgeable about great literature. Baring my soul here, I read mind candy, nothing deep unless you call some bestsellers deep. Half the time I don't know what you people are even talking about. _That's_ why I'm intimidated by writers and why Google is my best friend.
> 
> My fear of you is a whole other story.


Don't worry, Cobbie. I'm a writer and sometimes I don't understand what other writers are talking about, either. That's when I just smile and nod my head, as if I understand. Or I go mingle on the coffee or reality show threads.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> A Charlie Daniels fan! My kind of person!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hey, Miss Scarlet. I used that song in _Tempo Rubato_. The fiddle playing anyway. Not the lyrics. Is that close enough? 



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Don't worry, Cobbie. I'm a writer and sometimes I don't understand what other writers are talking about, either. That's when I just smile and nod my head, as if I understand. Or I go mingle on the coffee or reality show threads.


Hey, Miss Cobbie: I'm a writer and I'm intimidated by readers!! And that is the truth. Most writers are whether they admit it or not. I research and research and research and then I write and the minute someone questions something, I'm horrified!! Did I get it wrong? Am I a dunce? What the flighskghlks was I thinking?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Half the time I don't know what you people are even talking about.


Half the time I don't know what Scarlet's talking about but she's always lots of fun.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Scarlet. I used that song in _Tempo Rubato_. The fiddle playing anyway. Not the lyrics. Is that close enough?


I remember you using it. I think I commented on it to you at the time.



Jeff said:


> Half the time I don't know what Scarlet's talking about but she's always lots of fun.


Only half the time? Must work harder on my confusion spells.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Half the time I don't know what Scarlet's talking about but she's always lots of fun.


I'm totally horrified of Miss Scarlet, Jeff. She has.... THE POWER!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm totally horrified of Miss Scarlet, Jeff. She has.... THE POWER!!


I guess it's better to be feared than ignored, but I'd rather be loved....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I guess it's better to be feared than ignored, but I'd rather be loved....


Ha! You say loved but you mean worshiped.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ha! You say loved but you mean worshiped.


Oh, heck no, too much work dealing with worshipers.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I guess it's better to be feared than ignored, but I'd rather be loved....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Victorine said:


>


Thanks Victorine!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

If love is what you want, then you got it. I do. I do. I do. I do love you, Miss Scarlet.


Spoiler



Please don't whip me with that coathanger again!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> If love is what you want, then you got it. I do. I do. I do. I do love you, Miss Scarlet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



do i look like joan crawford to you, brendan?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I am intimidated by no one.  (please don't tell my wife I said that...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I am intimidated by no one. (please don't tell my wife I said that...)


It's okay, every woman knows men are intimidated by their wives, even when they say the are intimidated by no one. actually we know you're intimidated by both your wife and


Spoiler



your mother in law.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I _am_ intimidated by you....and writers. Just because I love to read does not make me knowledgeable about great literature. Baring my soul here, I read mind candy, nothing deep unless you call some bestsellers deep. Half the time I don't know what you people are even talking about. _That's_ why I'm intimidated by writers and why Google is my best friend.
> 
> My fear of you is a whole other story.


Ah, Cobbie, were you reading my mind when you wrote this? At least you have been brave enough to jump into the fray. I just wander around reading everyone's words, wanting to comment, and delete before posting so I don't say something too stupid to comprehend. I will make more of an effort after BT's dare to readers as well as writers (but I'm still not going to write reviews!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Ah, Cobbie, were you reading my mind when you wrote this? At least you have been brave enough to jump into the fray. I just wander around reading everyone's words, wanting to comment, and delete before posting so I don't say something too stupid to comprehend. I will make more of an effort after BT's dare to readers as well as writers (but I'm still not going to write reviews!)


crebel, don't worry, you will never be able to post anything too stupid too comprehend, you are not stupid. and believe, i know stupid. and weird. look at some the threads, they are both stupid and weird.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> I just wander around reading everyone's words, wanting to comment, and delete before posting so I don't say something too stupid to comprehend.


I've never seen you post anything stupid, Chris.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, I shoulda just stayed in today and read and posted.. but nooooooooooooooooooo... since DS is out here and we are finally going home on Saturday, I decided we would go do stuff... and we got rearended TWICE... in my grandmas car.

first time, I was parked in parallel parking next to the lake and guy parking behind me tapped us, just a little.. but the second time we were at a stoplight, it was red.. I was behind 2 cars... and this guy in a huge pickup smacked into us giving us a good jolt. I got out, while son starts calling 911.. after getting a look at the rear bumper, With the guy saying, "Im so sorry is everyone ok?" I realize that the screws holding his license plate on had left little circles where the paint was missing from grandma's bumper... then I look at his front end... license plate bent, large dent in his front bumper...I'm like, well, your bumper took worse damage than we did.. He looks, goes wow, it did! after realizing everyone was ok, we just decided to let it go.. since with grandma's car, she will never notice the chipped paint.. (car being driven by a 92 yo who should not be driving... trust me... she will NEVER notice...She does worse to the car on a weekly basis just getting out of and into her garage.)

I'm staying in for the rest of the day... gonna read, and write reviews.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> crebel, don't worry, you will never be able to post anything too stupid too comprehend, you are not stupid. and believe, i know stupid. and weird. look at some the threads, they are both stupid and weird.


Stupid and weird, but often side-splittingly, keyboard-spittingly hilarious! Besides, since you know stupid, I am sure I can count on you to let me know if I do wander too close to the "too stupid to comprehend" line! 



Jeff said:


> I've never seen you post anything stupid, Chris.


Thanks, Jeff. That would be the benefit of not posting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Stupid and weird, but often side-splittingly, keyboard-spittingly hilarious! Besides, since you know stupid, I am sure I can count on you to let me know if I do wander too close to the "too stupid to comprehend" line!
> 
> Thanks, Jeff. That would be the benefit of not posting.


yeah, just ask Jeff, I'll tell everybody if you make a mistake.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> well, I shoulda just stayed in today and read and posted.. but nooooooooooooooooooo... since DS is out here and we are finally going home on Saturday, I decided we would go do stuff... and we got rearended TWICE... in my grandmas car.


Well, that just stinks! I'm glad to hear everyone is okay.

Dawn


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Well, I must say I think this is a pretty neat thing that BTackitt has done. I've been spending more time over in the Book Corner and there are lots of us authors being active. Then I come here and see that there are some readers venturing in on this side as well. Pretty neat deal! Well done B.

Welcome to all the new folks and take care.

J.M.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How's this, Chris and Pat.  You read the books, write up a review and I'll vet it before posting....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Ummm....thinking...thinking....I'll get back to you on that. I'm now reading a book I really like so I'll think about your great offer. Bags, I can do. Books? Well, that's a different stoyr, pardon the pun. But I'll still think about it. (Now I've got to go and run a fox out of my back yard. )


Do it the same way you do bags. I do mine like I do my theater reviews. Oh, and TAKE YOUR CAMERA!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> If love is what you want, then you got it. I do. I do. I do. I do love you, Miss Scarlet.


Why do I suddenly have this mental image of the Lion.....


Spoiler



"I do. I do. I do. I do believe in spooks."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Why do I suddenly have this mental image of the Lion.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jitterbug....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Then I come here and see that there are some readers venturing in on this side as well.


We're just here to poke you with sticks if you decide to hide gently remind you that there are other places to visit...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> well, I shoulda just stayed in today and read and posted.. but nooooooooooooooooooo... since DS is out here and we are finally going home on Saturday, I decided we would go do stuff... and we got rearended TWICE... in my grandmas car.
> 
> I'm staying in for the rest of the day... gonna read, and write reviews.


Hope y'all don't get sore necks in a couple of days. Not fun.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Hope y'all don't get sore necks in a couple of days. Not fun.


I probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference,, My neck and shoulders have been knotted for days due to stress..


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, so sorry about the rearendings!!!  Twice, wow, that's gotta be rare.  Don't you feel lucky to have something so rare happen to you??  

I'm glad you're both safe.

Vicki


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

BT - I take my hat off to you - not about the rearending, cause that sucks but this thread. I took your challenge, shyly, hesitantly and began exploring.... guess what? Writer's Cafe is *NOT* the only place where the people are nice and friendly and there are threads out there I never would've even thought of 

I may now never get any work done as there are so many other cool places to spend time on KB 

So thanks again for the challenge and Cobbie - writers are almost like normal people, just a little twisted is all


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Oh, so sorry about the rearendings!!! Twice, wow, that's gotta be rare. Don't you feel lucky to have something so rare happen to you??
> 
> I'm glad you're both safe.
> Vicki


It's the kind of luck I would much rather do without. REALLY. Luckily there was almost no damage to the car... I would hate having to explain to grandma that I drove her car for 3.5 months, and then just DAYS before I go home he car gets totalled. Instead, the tiny amount of damage blends in with all of the other things she has done to the car in the last 10 years. Seriously, if you look at her car, you would think it's had 200K miles on it, and it's on its last legs.. instead it's under 18,400 miles. and 10 years old...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OH Yeah.. another good thread.. I updated it today because of a WONDERFUL store I found..Chocolate Heaven..
and the thread: Favorite Chocolate: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9857.0.html


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Failing Test  review done!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

12:33 AM, task completed. I am now utterly and completely addicted to other Kindle boards as well as the original two, Writer's Cafe and The Book Corner... I hope you're satisfied.

No, really, that was fun.  I am actually excited to discover there are a lot of other friendly forums on KB 

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> 12:33 AM, task completed. I am now utterly and completely addicted to other Kindle boards as well as the original two, Writer's Cafe and The Book Corner... I hope you're satisfied.
> 
> No, really, that was fun. I am actually excited to discover there are a lot of other friendly forums on KB
> 
> Dawn


Did you vote in my new poll?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33066.0.html


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Did you vote in my new poll?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33066.0.html


Yes, I'm addicted.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> BTackitt, Scarlet -
> 
> I'm eating my words. This has been nice. Just wanted to let you know.
> 
> Tab.


I've eaten my words lots of times. I just dip them in catchup. 

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm glad people are enjoying more of the boards.. We have been here all along, and we like getting to know other people. Tomorrow is the last day(being 10:24pm here in California atm), and already some people who have made it to Friday have their 4 posts done! You guys are great sports for breaking out of your cocoons a bit.

TL. I'm glad you are happy with the choice you made. I wasn't trying to coerce or force anyone, and it would have been ok if you had just not felt like trying honest. 

My DH says I am a born enabler... I love to help people try new things, show them new things, teach them how to use said new things.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> BTackitt, Scarlet -
> 
> I'm eating my words. This has been nice. Just wanted to let you know.
> 
> Tab.


Glad to hear it. Now you can have some nice chocolate to wash down the words.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

OOOOPS!    I will get on that, but I posted four or five messages here and one in the Bazzar today.  I failed the challenge, but I will try to make up for it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all for another enjoyable week in KB and I hope it was as fun for you all to interact as it was for me to see you all talking.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Failing Test review done!


Thanks again! I'm really glad that you enjoyed it. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks BT. It's really been fun, and now I have even more reasons not to write, because I have more threads to visit every day. (and I'm enjoying them a lot!)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. had to update.. I am still reading and writing reviews, but college courses started again today, which means the pace will slow down a bit. I still have 75+ books in my KB authors catagory on my Kindle... But now there's textbooks on there too, and I HAVE to read those.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

BTackitt said:



> OK.. had to update.. I am still reading and writing reviews, but college courses started again today, which means the pace will slow down a bit. I still have 75+ books in my KB authors catagory on my Kindle... But now there's textbooks on there too, and I HAVE to read those.


I just read somewhere that college-aged kids did the least reading for pleasure of any age group. Not at all surprising. It's hard to while away the hours on your Kindle when you've got a stack of 10 lb. textbooks in your TBR.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for doing this, Ms Tackitt. You made a difference.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok. Not a HUGE deal, as only my classmates & FB friends will see it, but for my intro to computers class we had to make a website on sites.google.com

I listed all of the books I have read by month since last Oct. then today, I went in and hyper linked each title by you authors to the appropriate Amazon page. (Last month done, working my way backwards.) I will also be adding a few pics of the best looking covers at some point.

website addy

https://sites.google.com/site/oneyearofreading


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fixed.. oppps!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That is wonderful! I'm jealous of how many books you've read. 

Although I must say that in the last week since I got my Kindle I have read more than I have in a long time. It's just so much more pleasant reading on the thing!

And I'm one of those people other people hate to move because of my tons of bookcases, ha.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone to keep up with the posting in threads outside of Book Bazaar.  I haven't seen as many lately.  Don't let the goodwill get away.  Not Quite Kindle is always a good place to see interesting posts.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok. Not a HUGE deal, as only my classmates & FB friends will see it, but for my intro to computers class we had to make a website on sites.google.com
> 
> I listed all of the books I have read by month since last Oct. then today, I went in and hyper linked each title by you authors to the appropriate Amazon page. (Last month done, working my way backwards.) I will also be adding a few pics of the best looking covers at some point.
> 
> ...


Wow, you read a LOT!



Brendan Carroll said:


> I'd like to remind everyone to keep up with the posting in threads outside of Book Bazaar. I haven't seen as many lately. Don't let the goodwill get away. Not Quite Kindle is always a good place to see interesting posts.


Feels like nobody is around this week. Is it just me or is it quieter than usual everywhere?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Wow, you read a LOT!
> 
> Feels like nobody is around this week. Is it just me or is it quieter than usual everywhere?


I think a lot of people seem to be working on other things right now and school just started back and well, yes, sort of... slow over there. That's why I went and found this link and reposted it.


----------

